# Don't Ever get OLD!



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Because if you do, you will live to regret it. Ok, my bunions finally became too troublesome for me to ignore.









I chose a surgeon that specializes in foot surgery, and have decided to have the bunions removed. The surgery has been scheduled for July 2nd. Yesterday I had my pre surgery physcial. Everything was just fine until my Doctor looked at the chest Xray. He found something on lower lobe of my left lung which was not there at the time of my previous chest Xray a couple of years ago. I had a CT scan this morning, and will probably hear the results tomorrow.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Man Rich, hopefully the CT will show it's nothing. Good luck Rich. Will be thinking of you on the 2nd.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope everything works out ok on the 2nd and the Ct shows nothing really wrong. Good luck!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that it will show it to be nothing Rich (were you wearing a call around your neck?). I'll keep you in my thoughts for both issues. Remember, you have a family here to give support.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Rich. I am sure it will all work out fine but keep us posted.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_Best wishes and Prayers sent Rich---sb and sharon_


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Well guys, a nurse from my Doctor's office called me about an hour ago to tell me that there was nothing in my lungs to worry about. She also mentioned that the CT scan showed enlarged glands in my arm pit, and I go back July 25th for my Doctor to feel around under my arms to check those glands. Now come September it will be two years ago that I was in the Hospital with pneumonia. A female Doctor came in and told me that those glands in my arm pit were enlarged. Now remember that it was nerly TWO YEARS ago that they told me that OK? Now when I went for a follow up visit with my Doctor (nearly TWO YEARS ago) I absolutely recall telling him about those enlarged glands. Know what? He shrugged it off! Now when the nurse called me today and told me about those enlarged glands, I told her exactly what I just typed in the above sentence. I then politely told the Nurse that "I guess that I am going to have to tell that Doctor to LISTEN when I talk to him. LOL It sounds like what they saw two years ago is still there don't ya think? Anyways, I assume that the foot surgery is still gonna take place July 2nd. Crazy world we live in these days.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate that! When you talk to a doctor and tell them what is wrong and they treat you like you are a hypochondriac. It just rubs me wrong. Especially with the money you pay them. They deserve the money..... But you deserve the respect.

Glad to hear the lungs are good! Good luck with the feet. Do the rehab so you can get back out there chasing coyote come fall.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad to hear nothing from the dark side Rich!! You are a better man than me, I fired a Doctor for doing something less gross than that, and I did it to his face. He tried to plead his case to me but I told him it wasnt baseball--strike one youre out! Not three or two. Anyhow let him know no more ignoring or whatever or he's a gone asp. And if it comes to that, to get your records complete and without them saying "we'll mail them" (they dont like you to have possession of them for some reason) Dont ask for them outright as they will Stonewall you--they did me. Make an appointment--then wait for them to stick them in the file holder in the door where the doctor see's you. You know its yours by the name on it if you casually walk by and peek to see if it is yours. Then simply grab them and walk out the door saying to the front desk something came up---As I did, and I had my entire health records. Made copies no less, then gave them to my new doctor. Sorry for rambling--I hate doctors literally--but they are necessary sometimes!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Good news on the lungs. I'll keep positive thoughts going for ya on the 2nd.

OH!!!! On the "Don't Ever get OLD!" part. The alternative isn't much better.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news on the lungs, and I am with weasel I'll take old instead of the alternative, since I havent found the fountain of youth.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like.my surgeon ! Glad to hear the lungs are OK Rich and hope the glands are nothing too. Good luck wih foot surgery too. I'll be thinking of you.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Sounds like.my surgeon ! Glad to hear the lungs are OK Rich and hope the glands are nothing too. Good luck wih foot surgery too. I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


-------------------------------
The foot surgery will have me crippled up for at least a month, but I have a daughter to mow the lawn once a week, so I will get by alright. Getting both feet done at the same time will be a real bugger just trying to make it to the bath room I suppose. I am a tough old bird, so I will survive. I figure that doing them both at once cuts the healing time in half.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Glad to hear nothing from the dark side Rich!! You are a better man than me, I fired a Doctor for doing something less gross than that, and I did it to his face. He tried to plead his case to me but I told him it wasnt baseball--strike one youre out! Not three or two. Anyhow let him know no more ignoring or whatever or he's a gone asp. And if it comes to that, to get your records complete and without them saying "we'll mail them" (they dont like you to have possession of them for some reason) Dont ask for them outright as they will Stonewall you--they did me. Make an appointment--then wait for them to stick them in the file holder in the door where the doctor see's you. You know its yours by the name on it if you casually walk by and peek to see if it is yours. Then simply grab them and walk out the door saying to the front desk something came up---As I did, and I had my entire health records. Made copies no less, then gave them to my new doctor. Sorry for rambling--I hate doctors literally--but they are necessary sometimes!


-----------------------
I quit one clinic completely a long time ago when they refused to take my blood pressure when I felt that it was up extremely. Gal at the desk told me that I needed an appointment for that. I just called another clinic, made an appointment with a Doctor there, and have been going to him ever since. I remember my new Doctor asking me why I quit the other clinic, and I told him that they tried to kill me over there, and I couldn't go back to a place where they tried to kill me. I pull no punches with em. By now, my present Doctor knows that he is getting his butt chewed real good when he sees me on 26th of July.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Good news on the lungs. I'll keep positive thoughts going for ya on the 2nd.
> 
> OH!!!! On the "Don't Ever get OLD!" part. The alternative isn't much better.


--------------------
Weasle,
Well old friend, I lost all fear of death shortly after my heart surgery. I am at the point where I believe that sudden death would beat Rest Home life all to heck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to hear the lungs are Ok Rich ! Keep us posted on the feet will ya?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Best of luck with the surgery, we have been battling obstacles since day one, being older and wiser only makes them more manageable.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to hear your lungs will keep ya breathing. Good luck on the foot surgery.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all of the well wishes and the support. You guys are the greatest! Don't worry, I will be healed by fall. My new 350 grain hard cast and gas checked bullets from Bear tooth arrived today. The 1895 "cowboy" in .45-70 is just itching to kill something, and I need to get out there and help that rifle be ready to fulfill it's desire. I think maybe it will kill a coyote if I can lure one in close enough.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Glad to hear the good news on the lungs, and I am with weasel I'll take old instead of the alternative, since I havent found the fountain of youth.


The older I get the more I think its the fountain of dumb--looking at the way kids are today---and they all fell in LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Rich Cronk said:


> -----------------------
> I quit one clinic completely a long time ago when they refused to take my blood pressure when I felt that it was up extremely. Gal at the desk told me that I needed an appointment for that. I just called another clinic, made an appointment with a Doctor there, and have been going to him ever since. I remember my new Doctor asking me why I quit the other clinic, and I told him that they tried to kill me over there, and I couldn't go back to a place where they tried to kill me. I pull no punches with em. By now, my present Doctor knows that he is getting his butt chewed real good when he sees me on 26th of July.


 Make sure you have your gripes written out so you dont forget them all, that way you leave him no crawfish excuses--good luck on July 2nd, and do whatever he says for the recuperation--no shortcuts buddy!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have had six foot sugerys and am back to normal. Just keep at it and get back to doing what you want. My thoughts are with you on this ordeal.


----------

